# Home available in (Queensland-Australia)



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi all - 

Im willing to take in 3-4 Rats prefer younger ones
but im open to consideration for older rats.

My only condition is they must all be the same sex
i would prefer males - but its not that important.


Please PM me if your looking to rehome.

Im happy to pay a fee etc thats not a problem.


Pm if you prefer!


REGEEBUS?!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You don't have rats needing a home...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rats Needing Homes is also, in a fashion, Homes Needing Rats...


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Some background info.

Ive emailed some Australian Rescue groups and ive not heard anything 
back at all... (some of my emails even bounced back)

I really don't want to get any from the local pet store their all very i 
don't know bad tempered (product of their environment)... i don't 
blame them and i have thought about trying to calm them down
but i think that it would end up with me being less inclined to play
with them - and im going to try and do everything the way people
have taken the time to explain to me on this forum... so i want 
some that are already trusting of people i guess i would put it.

If anyone even knows of a rescue who is active and wanting to rehome
please let me know - i travel a lot so any distance could be considered.

Ive also been speaking to my lady teacher friend and she is wanting to
help me look after the rats (when i get some) ... she is my room mate
now so someone will always be home.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok ive found some - 

Will pick them all up in a few days... thanks Rosa!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Congrats geebus!! Welcome to the world of being wrapped around little pink paws...LOL.

Did you get boys or girls?


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> Congrats geebus!! Welcome to the world of being wrapped around little pink paws...LOL.


Ive been wrapped in the past - this might be a mass wrap though -








lilspaz68 said:


> Did you get boys or girls?


Girls - 

It was what was available - so i went with it.

Although i must admit - i had develeoped some reservations
about the males little take on the Hansel and gretle trials
they leave :S

But i guess ill get some males at a later date - as i do like 
how freaking huge they can get (my old male rat was kinda huge)


Anyways - its prolly not the place to talk about it all here...


Im sure a moderator will lock this thread so it is lost
or i guess it could be deleted because ive made some contact
with some folk who will provide all my ratty needs - 

So no need for it now - 

But while im here - my friend is really to thank for it all.. i mean
she did the ground work put out the feelers (tenticals).


Seriously these young girls (less than 2 months old all sisters)
look nice.. but GEEEEBUS - i still want to swindle people of their
rats.... 

I was kinda hoping you would post on my thread called "Hot to scamper"
thats if you havnt already... i need your input there spazzzzzzy one!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

psst... did you figure out how to smuggle any past your border guards? I know someone with a litter of Siamese babies.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'll check it out later on. That little Ooops litter is taking all my brain cells these days..LOL


----------

